# is raw honey safe for 18 month old?



## gribbit (Aug 30, 2004)

I just made a smoothie for my 18 month old and I put some of raw honey in it.. I know that babies up to 1 year old are not supposed to have honey.. What about raw honey for toddlers? I started thinking about it and did an internet search and I read that some doctors recommend waiting until children are 2 to give honey so now I am a little bit concerned, especially since it was raw... Does anyone know if there is a problem with giving raw honey to a toddler?


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I am sure most honey is raw?
I dont know...ive never bought pasterised honey! - What an odd concept!

On my sons first birthday - thats the first thing I gave him to eat...raw honey! (I like mine with the comb in it even!)...(I am a completely pooh bear you see - I cant go a day without honey! lol) I am sure an 18 month old would be absolutly fine with it.

On a side note...I wonder if these later and later food introduction suggestions have anything to do with more and more formula fed babies..hmmm...


----------



## Martha_2sons (Mar 28, 2007)

Actually, most honey is cooked so that it will remain a liquid and not crystallize. I think raw honey is a wonderful food and I started giving it to both my sons at a year old. I think the concern is that honey can have botulism spores that an immature immune system cannot handle. (Anyone feel free to correct me if they feel more certain about the concern!)


----------



## LittleSaylorBoat (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martha_2sons* 
Actually, most honey is cooked so that it will remain a liquid and not crystallize. I think raw honey is a wonderful food and I started giving it to both my sons at a year old. I think the concern is that honey can have botulism spores that an immature immune system cannot handle. (Anyone feel free to correct me if they feel more certain about the concern!)

As far I know you are 100% right. I am almost certain the fear is botulism, not an allergic reaction.


----------



## gribbit (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks guys! raw honey has so many benefits and I really want my girls to benefit from it.. I just got confused with the different age recommendations . I am sure you guys are right thought, and at 18 months old its probably perfectly fine.. I guess I had a little mama freak out moment.. Thanks for making me feel better!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martha_2sons* 
Actually, most honey is cooked so that it will remain a liquid and not crystallize. I think raw honey is a wonderful food and I started giving it to both my sons at a year old. I think the concern is that honey can have botulism spores that an immature immune system cannot handle. (Anyone feel free to correct me if they feel more certain about the concern!)

Odd...I like it when it crystalises lol! ... And yes, the concern is botulism - which is found in both raw and pasterised honey anyhow...which is why they say to just wait until a year old - So I am sure raw is fine.


----------

